# Sweet Potato vs. regular Potato?



## RedCrown (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello all, 

I'm in the middle of doing some research regarding pet nutrition, and being a member of this forum for several years (albeit a bit of a lurker) I know there are some very knowledgeable and educated members here. I could use some help with information regarding sweet potato vs regular potatoes as a benefit in dog food. I've been researching this for a few days, and I can't seem to find any hard information besides the obvious manufacturer drivel. 

If anyone is privy to any information that they can share, I would greatly appreciate it! 

Thank you!
-Erika


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Both provide non-fat calories. Sweet potatoes provide a lot of Vit A and the white potatoes provide a lot of potassium amongst other things. Both are very good for your dog and both are part of my dog's diet on a daily basis.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Both provide non-fat calories. Sweet potatoes provide a lot of Vit A and the white potatoes provide a lot of potassium amongst other things. Both are very good for your dog and both are part of my dog's diet on a daily basis.


They are a source of carbohydrate and that is the extent of the value. They are good binders. I suppose it is safe to assume that they will not hurt a dog, but there are no long term studies on potatoes, white or sweet. There are no studies on digestibility either.

A mix of whole grains is a better alternative. In any event, carbohydrates should be around 25% of calories consumed.


----------



## RedCrown (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, there is a lot of information on the nutritional value of both as they apply to humans (and dogs aren't too different in that they can't be primarily applicable) but I still haven't come across much hard facts on their use in pet food. 

Sable, this is the best that I could come up with regarding digestibility, and they are all over 10 years old... seems weird that no-one has published any more recent studies. 

Evaluation of selected high-starch flours as ingredients in canine diets

Potato, yam or other?

Protein from potatoes?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

They have been used in dog diets for quite some time and are readily digested so long as they are well cooked and mashed first. They are a staple in my dog's diet and I can assure you they are digested as they aren't coming out the other end.

If you are actually interested in real k9 nutrition and not the internet version of nutrition, go check out K9Kitchen : dog diets raw cooked allergies disease. They do post links to studies and discuss nutrition from a real scientific point of view. They also have a lot of experience in formulating home prepared k9 diets using real nutritional numbers.


----------



## shets114 (Dec 31, 2006)

Now compare the amount of potassium in potatoes compared to the amount in rice. 
Potatoes are extremely high in potassium and with the volume of potato
in the grain frees especially the lower cost ones today it will be interesting to see what happens in 10 years. 
If I were looking at a diet high in potato or a diet high in rice. I would take the food with the rice. 
If you want to stick with a grain free there are options without potato.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

All eight of my dogs get grated sweet potato (raw) with the skin several times a week. I give it to them for the fiber factor and the vitamins.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> All eight of my dogs get grated sweet potato (raw) with the skin several times a week. I give it to them for the fiber factor and the vitamins.


Well raw it will provide bulk but nothing else. All starches must be gelatinzed for them to provide any meaningfull nutrition. All those nice antioxidants are just being wasted.


----------

